# Ruppells parrot.



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

does anyone own a Ruppells parrot? I believe they are quite rare. A friend of mine owned one and I used look after him when were away. I would love to have one in my home ZOO, and would be greatful if anyone knows if or where they can bought in the UK.


----------



## ToxicLove (Jul 1, 2011)

You have a zoo?


----------

